# Sub-$800 Budget Gaming Rig



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?

Under $800 Including Tax and Shipping

2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?

I've heard Intel has better performance than AMD right now. Is this true?

3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?

Most likely...

4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?

Yes. I hope to play games like HL2 and gears MAYBE crysis on low (lol)

5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?

Probably simple encoding

6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?

Maybe a little bit. I need to research it a bit first

7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?

Not much. Min. 120GB Max. 320GB Enough to store games and some movies and such.

8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?

Just mouse and keyboard

9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?

Vista (I need to buy the OS too, sry:4-dontkno)

10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?

Mid Tower ATX

11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?

Probably a Black Microsoft Keyboard and Optical Mouse

12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?

nope.

13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?

Already have one: Chimei CMV 939D 

14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?

Newegg, Tiger Direct, etc... (preferably every thing from one place, but not necessary)

15. Location: What country do you live in? 

USA

Thank you very much in advance. I'm having trouble getting a rig setup that fits the budget. I find my self constantly reading the specs on that Quad-Core and 8800 :4-thatsba


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
Have a look at this.
I would ask newegg for free shipping :grin:



*Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail $170
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030


*ASUS P5K LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $127
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131180


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $36 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590


*Antec earthwatts EA500 ATX12V v2.0 500W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, FCC, TUV, CE, CB, C-tick, CCC - Retail $50 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007


*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815AS 160GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $53*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148230


*XFX PVT84JYAJG GeForce 8600GT 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $119 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150247



* Thermaltake WingRS VG1000BNS Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $20 (after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133048


*Sony NEC Optiarc Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 
48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM $25*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118003


*Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM $110*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202

*$710*


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

blackduck30 said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
> Have a look at this.
> I would ask newegg for free shipping :grin:
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice build. However, I would recommend to go with a better graphics card, At least a 8600gts, which would still be under 800 total.


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks blackduck  that looks good! I was wondering about an AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Black. I heard it overclocks to 3.1Ghz EASY

what about this AMD setup:

*Case:* COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 RC-534-KKN2-GP Black Aluminum & Mesh bezel / SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case Retail - 49.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119106

*PSU:* APEVIA ATX-CW500WP4 ATX 500W Power Supply 115/230 V UL, CSA, TUV, CE - Retail $39.99 (24.99 after rebate)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128052

*Mobo:* HELP!!! I don't know which to choose  I looked at a few and they all have problems under $100

*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 65W Black Edition Processor - Retail $129.99 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194

*RAM:* A-DATA 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $47.99 also 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211066

*GPU:* SAPPHIRE 100216L Radeon HD 3850 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail $179

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102714

*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $49.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075

*DVD:* ASUS Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 14X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe - Retail $37.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156

*OS:* Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM $109.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202

Ok, how does this look guys? I need some help with the motherboard. Umm, under $120. Maybe crossfire support and definitely some OCing ability.

What kind of performance will I be looking at with the AMD vs. the Intel? I am planing to overclock the CPU to at least 3Ghz.

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

needs a better psu you are going to be at around 110$ for a psu thta will run that system well


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea, a PSU that cheap and you will probably be beating it with a baseball bat after a while.


----------

